# Price Rollback on Carpet Cleaning-$94.00 for 5 areas



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gas prices are hitting us hard, but someone needs to make a stand! If your carpet is soiled so bad it may cost extra, but if it looks a lil dirty no problem! If you got stains from pets or you overhauled an engine in your living room while drinking beer& watching tv it might cost you extra. Difficult stains may cost extra! Note: Not all stains will come out& in some casesI tell the customer. And sometimes if the carpet is so badI willtell the customer to replace it instead of cleaning& wasting theirmoney. Then there are those carpets that are so bad whenI clean them they look like new again& I am stunned as well. Has alot to do with the carpet fibre quality. 

We do residential& commercial carpet & tile cleaning. Boats, RV's, Upholstery.Tile/ Grout &VCT tile(strip & wax). IICRC Certified Technician

kelly1


----------

